# QE2 in rough seas



## Guest

QE2 in rough seas 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=XS-KZXiV8DQ


----------



## jason1234

Thank you for the video.
The ship is amazing!
The bow is so sharp and the waves very very big but the bow have very nice sailing


----------



## dave beaumont

Just checked it out John. Nice footage.


----------



## marty 552

Great footage of QE2 in rough seas.
Can anyone advise if it is possible and how to save this video to my computer.

Cheers,

Marty 552


----------



## Guest

Marty

If you have the latest version of Realplayer (freebie download on web http://europe.real.com/player/win/) it now has a download video option. Means you can download the video and keep locally
brgds
John


----------



## Blue Bombay

North Atlantic 1991, the QE2 in a Force 10

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ex-crewmember/3923521464/sizes/m/

Louis


----------



## qm2qe2qv

thanks you


----------



## silverfox

My wife and I were on QE2 sailing to New York April 2002. Fourth night out we were in a force 10.(Very scary as we watched the webcam from our stateroom tv). Following morning the Atlantic was just like a mill pond - AMAZING!!


----------



## Blue Bombay

Check more photos

http://qe2-the-legend.do-forum.com/qe2-1969-2008-until-dubai-f4/qe2-in-rough-seas-t57.htm


----------

